# Is this McLane a good buy?



## SouthernTiftuf (Jan 14, 2022)

I am toying with the idea of buying a reel mower for my Tiftuf Bermuda being laid in March. I found this McLane 7 blade on Facebook marketplace for $200 but I truly do not know enough for what to look for? What are the experts thoughts or any questions I should ask the seller?


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

I would ask for closeup photos of the reel and bedknife. Replacing those two can make this a much more expensive mower.


----------



## SouthernTiftuf (Jan 14, 2022)

@TulsaFan thank you I just shot a message asking about it. I assume for the price there will need to be something done to it


----------



## Hiresdk (Nov 14, 2021)

I own two of these. They go for around 300 or so in my area. This one looks a little rough. I'd make sure everything works and that the reel is not chipped up and that you can get good reel to bed knife contact all the way across the reel. Do you know how to do the paper cutting test?


----------



## ShadowGuy (Nov 20, 2020)

Parts get expensive, so you got to make sure the big ticket items have life left.

Number one probably is the reel, if it is cracked, chipped up or completely worn, it's not worth buying.

Second is the bedknife. From the pics, the adjustment tabs look pretty far down, not uncommon, but it might be near the end of life. Hard to tell without seeing it directly. Replacement can run between $60- $150, depending if you can snag a used one or go new.

If the engine doesn't run well, it's probably the carb. If you want to rebuild or replace the carb yourself it can be done for less than $40. But keep in mind you can get a brand new better motor with the predator swap for around $150. So repairing the old motor can quickly cost more than replacement.

Lastly is the wheels and tires. All the rear wheels can set you back over $100 for OEM. If you get creative you can figure out other solutions. Like I found some wheels at harbor freight where the tires fit the drive wheel cylinder perfectly and cost about $25 for the set.

So if you spent $200 on this and had to replace everything I mentioned above, you could be very close to the cost of a near new machine without all the work. A near new machine around here is $600-800.


----------



## SouthernTiftuf (Jan 14, 2022)

ShadowGuy said:


> Parts get expensive, so you got to make sure the big ticket items have life left.
> 
> Number one probably is the reel, if it is cracked, chipped up or completely worn, it's not worth buying.
> 
> ...


Thank you this is very useful because I was not even sure what to look for. I am familiar with the paper test I have just never done it myself but it's the it essentially making sure the blades can cut paper cleanly?

Thank you to others as well I feel like I am learning a ton on this forum but still have a lot more to gain so thank you all for your kindness and guidance


----------

